# checking for spark and fuel



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

2003 sentra gxe 1.8 auto. 116,000 miles

Car is not starting. Does crank.

What is the easiest way to check for spark and fuel in this car?

I have a feeling its the fuel pump.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

its not the fuel pump. I managed to pull the back seat off and made sure that the fuel pump was still pushing fuel out.

whats the easiest way to check for spark?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Easiest way to check to see if it's a fuel issue is disconnect the intake air duct, open the throttle plate and spray some carb cleaner into the engine, then try and start the engine. If it runs briefly on the carb cleaner, you'll know the problem is that the engine is not getting fuel into the cylinders.

To check for spark, remove the coil pack, put a spark plug in it for testing purposes, touch the spark plug to a good grounding point and have someone crank the engine while you watch for spark to jump the gap. There are also tools that do essentially the same thing. It's essentially a spark plug wire with a light in the middle. Plug one end into the coil pack and the other onto the spark plug in the engine, crank the engine and watch the light flash if it's getting spark.


----------



## BAlfson (Feb 26, 2012)

*Same problem with a 2002*

*It was flooded!* I fixed it by removing the fuel pump fuse and cranking the starter for 30 seconds. I replaced the fuse, and then I waited 30 minutes, put in the key and, without touching the gas pedal, turned the key - it started instantly and ran smoothly.

Cheers - Bob


----------

